# New bee person in NC.....



## Spaghettify (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm ready to get started! I think.....


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Beesource is great information-but just doing it is where you really learn. Don't be afraid to ask questions and don't be discouraged if at first things don't go well. It's as much art as science.


----------



## beepopnc (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! You are about to embark on a FASCINATING journey...bees are great! I've had my two Kenyan top bar hives for almost a year now and love watching the bees.


----------



## mrmarkhembree (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of great folks here willing to share information.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from SC


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Always room for another NC Beekeeper!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

